# Of interest to some but maybe not all



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

It appears that the hard line taken by HMRC is getting some backing


BBC News - On the trail of the offshore tax dodgers

Rob


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

robc said:


> It appears that the hard line taken by HMRC is getting some backing
> 
> 
> BBC News - On the trail of the offshore tax dodgers
> ...


It's a pity the PT Gov don't do this as it's common knowledge that 3.5 Million € are floated Off Shore out of Portugal every day !
Even better go after Ex PM Socrates Family & the 383.000.000 € off shore 
But then again it appear's that a majority of these accounts are held by Politicians & Person holding Public Office


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

it is a sad fact that those who have control of most of the wealth invariable pay the least back to society. 


I think that is true the world over.


----------

